

Looking for a biz/marketing Co-Founder, equal partnership - altidag

I have a website that needs help getting to the next level. At the moment it’s ground solid MVP, maybe a bit more.<p>I don’t have any customers yet, though I’ve met a bunch of business owners that were interested in the idea. I had biz adviser for a short period of time, and got some useful feedback, but definitely the project needs experienced biz dev guy for at least part time.<p>I’m really good at technical side of things, mostly back-end, but as I had no other options I had to work on the site UI as well. The site itself is built in Rails.<p>As of the legal side of the project I haven’t formed legal company yet, and I believe that’s the right time to do this is when you have understanding that it’s going to work out or at least you should have non-paying customers.<p>Project:<p>Located at http://www.qreadive.com
Demo account:
http://www.qreadive.com/users/sign_in
Email: d@demo.com
Pass: altidag<p>Who I’m looking for:<p>- A hustler. Someone to go out and talk to small/med business owners to get their attention and eventually make some of them paying customers<p>- A one to work on legal sides of the project<p>- A one to do some marketing work, and researches<p>- A one able to raise money, find investors(this is actually not needed at the moment)<p>- Located at preferably US or any EU country (I’m residing in Israel)<p>- A one to tell me to stop, when it’s clear that nobody wants to use the project<p>To be clear:<p>- I’m working full time, Sun. - Thurs., about 35-40hrs a week. So it gives me about 10-20 hrs a week to spend on this project and still keep a sharp mind<p>- I might ask you to explain and clarify me some business terms which I might not get<p>- I can't spend a lot of personal money on this. Not more than 200$ a month at the moment (currently it takes my time + 6$ for hosting)<p>For all this I am offering 40-60% equity in the company (terms to be discussed).<p>Interested in talking more? Contact me at qr@qreadive.com<p>Thanks
======
intellegacy
Is this basically strikingly?

~~~
altidag
Basically it was, though it never meant to be only for static pages. Instead
of offering only products/services pages, I decided on adding contacts and
events, with more types to come.

